# Amtrak Discounts (back to back LD trains)?



## Northwestern (Sep 4, 2022)

I was wondering if Amtrak would ever consider giving passenger discounts when booking back to back long distance trains? For example, what if you take the Coast Starlight, north, to Portland. Then make the connection, about 1.5 hrs later, with the Empire Builder for a trip to Chicago. Needless to say, booking a sleeper, on both trains, will cost one more than a little chump change. Why can't Amtrak offer a discount on the overall fare when booking both trains at the same time? What about taking a medium distance train with a transfer to a long distance train, such as a Keystone to link with the Lake Shore Limited? Also, could Julie book both connections together or would it require separate bookings?


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 4, 2022)

There is a small but noticable discount on the rail fare for many through bookings. I noticed it last year when booking EVR-NYP as I had priced it out using EVR-CHI and CHI-NYP find out where the roomette accommodation charge buckets were on each train. When I booked it through, it was about $20 less in the rail fare than when priced separately.

They never discount the accommodation charges for anything.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 4, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> There is a small but noticable discount on the rail fare for many through bookings. I noticed it last year when booking EVR-NYP as I had priced it out using EVR-CHI and CHI-NYP find out where the roomette accommodation charge buckets were on each train. When I booked it through, it was about $20 less in the rail fare than when priced separately.
> 
> They never discount the accommodation charges for anything.


Except when they do! I've taken several LD Trips in Sleepers that were 20-50% off the Regular Posted Charges.( and a 40% offer just expired, which some members took advantage of!)


----------

